# Pill Kits



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

Where can I get a good kit for capping my own pills? This forum should be sponsered by such a site.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=558

 But if you can wait, i think BSL ( blackstarlabs.com ) is gonna be selling a better version soon.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.universalkits.com/Capsule machine.htm


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> http://www.universalkits.com/Capsule%20machine.htm


 a ha, thats the one BSL was supposed to get.

 have you used it?  i was thinking of getting one.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> a ha, thats the one BSL was supposed to get.
> 
> have you used it?  i was thinking of getting one.



Nope I haven???t used it, but that was the only place I had seen that kind of thing before.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

What do you want to cap?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 10, 2004)

Finasteride. I am looking into buying 500 mg from IBE.net. I don't know if I should just try to cut it and cap it, or if there is a better way to go about dosing. I want 1 mg doses. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Finasteride. I am looking into buying 500 mg from IBE.net. I don't know if I should just try to cut it and cap it, or if there is a better way to go about dosing. I want 1 mg doses. Any suggestions?


Let me get back to you tomorrow on that...............


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2004)

Liquid suspension is generally easier, but it looks like you are talking about some fair volume there.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

Buy tabs.  Sources are readily available online and it saves a lot of hassle.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

500 mg for $85 bucks @ IBE.net. If you know where I can get a similar deal on tabs, please let me know. That is a 500 day supply.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep, nothing beats powder prices, even domestically. Its a little hassle but it can be worth the work.

Capping to me is a lot of labor, its nice, but suspension is easier to me.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, the best online tab source i found was $50 for 140mg.

 Just out of curiousity, have any of you used finasteride before?  How did it affect your cycle?  Do you use it off cycle as well?  How do you dose it?  I think i recall reading that its effective with 1mg/EOD.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

My understanding is that standard dosing is 1mg/day. I don't have experience with it yet. I have some pills that I am trying before investing in all that powder.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

I think it has a fairly long half life.  Ill check later.


----------

